# This years background music is available for download



## DeltaGirl (Jan 12, 2004)

This years background music has been posted as with every year I wait until after Halloween to post this years music (little later then usual this year) please visit http://www.Horrordelta.com to download it


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

cailenb1 said:


> This years background music has been posted as with every year I wait until after Halloween to post this years music (little later then usual this year) please visit http://www.Horrordelta.com to download it


Sounds really cool. Thanks for sharing it and the other years' too.


----------



## fallfire (Aug 9, 2005)

Candy corns to you cailenb1 the music and video's were wicked!


----------

